
“You Don’t Bring Bad News to the Cult Leader”: Inside the Fall of WeWork - chuhnk
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2019/11/inside-the-fall-of-wework
======
perl4ever
I didn't think they even made Maybachs any more - if you want one, aren't you
going to have to settle for a ten year old used car probably? Admittedly it
might cost $100K, and need expensive maintenance, but it's more of a Hoovies
Garage[1] type of car than a billionaire's.

[1][https://hoovies-
garage.fandom.com/wiki/List_of_vehicles_owne...](https://hoovies-
garage.fandom.com/wiki/List_of_vehicles_owned_by_Tyler_Hoover)

(cf the <$30K Bentley and the $80K Rolls)

(Not to mention, I think the most recent ones are essentially unchanged from
the 2004s)

